# Christmas has arrived



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

After losing almost the entire stock in my 90G 3 weeks ago to a heater malfunction, 
My restock order arrived 2 days ago
Added 60 Cardinal and 40 rummy nose tetras
Many Thanks to Theo of DragonFish Canada for the amazing deal!!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

nice tank, any details of the heater malfunction? (brand, age, reason)?


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> nice tank, any details of the heater malfunction? (brand, age, reason)?


see my 1st post

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/vancouver-island-57/lf-lots-fish-67394/


----------

